# The Polish Bakery



## nonethewiser (Oct 28, 2018)

This company produce a sourdough bread with sunflower seeds, seems to go hand in hand with the insulin absorption and doesn't cause a spike which is great.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2018)

That’s probably because a true sourdough starter uses no sugar, and none is put in the dough to make the bread rise. Commercial bakeries chuck sugar in to feed the yeast to make it rise, and once it has risen kill the yeast by baking, leaving sugar unconverted to CO2. 

If you see sugar as an ingredient on one of these new supermarket sourdough breads, or maybe citric acid for that hint of sourness, you know it’s fake. It just takes too long for big commercial bakeries to create it.

Rule 1- the only one, is don’t buy sourdough in a supermarket.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 29, 2018)

Interesting info thanks.

Have to ignore your rule 1, the bread is sold in some supermarkets such as Sainsburys Morrisons  Waitrose.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2018)

Aye, fair enough. I should have said, don’t buy supermarket own brand sourdough. Certainly Sainsbury’s own brand is fake.


----------



## JMyrtle (Oct 29, 2018)

That explains why l could eat sour dough bread in Italy a couple of weeks ago and my readings stayed really low.
Living in Malta for a few years taught me that proper sour dough is risen using a ¨ madonna¨ in Maltese which is a portion of the uncooked dough kept back to be used to start the next batch.

Traditionally sour dough is left to raise overnight, has a very open inside with  lots of air holes and  a waxy look to it , nothing like yeast raised bread and a hard dark brown almost burnt look to the crust.

I love sour dough bread but up to now it was just another thing this country could no provide unless it was a fake!


----------



## Robin (Oct 29, 2018)

JMyrtle said:


> I love sour dough bread but up to now it was just another thing this country could no provide unless it was a fake!


Find a local bakery! We have a man in our village who bakes the real thing in his spare time and sells it in the village shop, (or preorders from a collection point with an honesty box for payment.)
And I’m looking forward to going to Suffolk again soon, Pump street bakery in Orford do proper sourdough, always a high spot of the holiday.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 29, 2018)

nonethewiser said:


> Interesting info thanks.
> 
> Have to ignore your rule 1, the bread is sold in some supermarkets such as Sainsburys Morrisons  Waitrose.



Interesting. Is it on the loose bread bakery section or pre-packed? I’d like to try it.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 29, 2018)

Its pre-packed.  The bread has the sunflower seeds throughout not like some breads where its just on the crust.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 29, 2018)

nonethewiser said:


> Its pre-packed.  The bread has the sunflower seeds throughout not like some breads where its just on the crust.



Thanks for that, I’ll try it


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2018)

Good grief. The ultimate abomination. Tesco are selling 500g sourdoughmix for bread makers. There must be a campaign for making ‘sourdough’ only apply to genuinely created sourdough. It’s not just the taste.  It’s the ingredients. Flour and water.


----------



## JMyrtle (Oct 29, 2018)

Local bakery thats a joke!
Village shop sells newspapers Coke and crisps and the business rates are so high in Canterbury only fast food  and coffee chains need apply.
I cannot even remember when there was an artisan bskery in the City although there may be one in The Goods Shed farmers market at the west station, but thats is not in easy walking distance of the city centre unless you are super fit.


----------



## Robin (Oct 30, 2018)

JMyrtle said:


> Local bakery thats a joke!
> Village shop sells newspapers Coke and crisps and the business rates are so high in Canterbury only fast food  and coffee chains need apply.
> I cannot even remember when there was an artisan bskery in the City although there may be one in The Goods Shed farmers market at the west station, but thats is not in easy walking distance of the city centre unless you are super fit.


Ah, the curse of the city high street. yes, all the small enterprise stuff is usually to be found in smaller places with lower rents, or in our case, somebody's back kitchen!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 2, 2018)

We've got this one.  Not cheap but very popular and often sells out.  Different types of sourdough but only on certain days.  Also do bread making courses.

https://www.liveloveloaf.co.uk/


----------

